# Prints Only 1/2 Left Side Of Page



## 846 (Feb 1, 2003)

USING WINDOWS 98 - OLD LAP TOP- SHARP 100MEG PENTIMIUM.

WHEN I PRINT USING THE WEB BROWSER (MS OR AOL) IT WILL ONLY PRINT LEFT HALF OF PAGE LINE FOR THE ENTIRE PAGE. IT LOOKS FINE ON MONITOR IT WORKS FINE WHEN I PRINT USING "MS WORD" OR ANY OTHER PROGRAMS. I HAVE TRIED SEVERAL DIFFERENT PRINTERS BUT I GET THE SAME RESULT.


----------



## HuskerDu? (Feb 1, 2003)

What you are describing sounds like you need to adjust the print preview setting. This will display PRECISELY how your page will be printed in terms of scale. You can adjust the settings accordingly.

From IE browser....
File/Print Preview


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

If you are using Internet Explorer prior to 5.5, then there is no Print Preview. I saw this printing problem happen a lot when the site you are printing from uses frames. You go to File Print and it prints the Frame that is active, which is usually the navigation frame at left.

You can click and drag to select all the text you want to print, and then roght-clikc that selection and choose Print, and make sure the option for "Selection" is selected, instead of entire Page.

You could also update your IE to the latest version, and get the Print Preview option.


----------



## tomhall (May 31, 2001)

RandyG is correct that it is printing the active frame. You can go to File/Print and then on the options tab select to print "As laid out on screen" and it will print the entire page.

Good Luck.


----------

